# Polished SI cranks



## ridenfish39 (Jun 20, 2008)

I had a request to post pics so here they are. It is a bit of work but worth the effort. You have to remove the spider, and sand the arms working your way from 400 grit wet to 1000 grit wet, then use metal polish. I saw the cranks on fleabay. They had a lot of heel rub on them so I got them cheap and decided to do this to them.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

thanks mate - i appreciate it! funnily enough its the best possible way to see how it would look on my bike as we have the exact same frame!

thanks again! i was thinking of either that or painting the cranks black with new red si sl bolts.. hmmm


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

:thumbsup: Looks sweet. Nice job.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

I hope you know that they won't look that way for long. Bare aluminum will quickly turn dull grey without some sort of coating. Anodizing is the best solution, but a clearcoat would work too, but will be more prone to scratching.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

cyclust - have you polished cranks before?

i have done this to UT cranks with a very similar result, I did that without any clear coat and it has remained polished just as had finished it.

That was maybe 6 months ago.

The polishing compound does a pretty good job at smoothing over the cranks and stopping oxidation. Its not like its a big deal to buff it again either. I personally would not clear.


----------



## PigmyRacer (Oct 3, 2007)

Thats nice. I wonder if its possible to strip the crank arm and finish it with a brush al finish.


----------



## ridenfish39 (Jun 20, 2008)

PigmyRacer said:


> Thats nice. I wonder if its possible to strip the crank arm and finish it with a brush al finish.


That's how they come stock.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

cyclust said:


> I hope you know that they won't look that way for long. Bare aluminum will quickly turn dull grey without some sort of coating.


True, but it's easy to keep polished if you like to polish stuff (I do). I've had plenty of bare (non anodized) aluminum parts on motorcycles, cars and bicycles. Aluminum looks awesome bare and polished. I use Mothers brand aluminum polish and a soft cotton towel to keep my parts shining like new.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2009)

They do look good.


----------



## leon2982 (May 20, 2007)

What am I doing wrong? I can't see any pictures.


----------

